# Truck and passenger carrying vehicle licences



## raceman (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi again,

I currently hold UK vocational driving licences for heavy trucks and coaches (buses). I am lead to believe that they are not recognised is the US?

If that is the case, can anyone let me know what the process is for gaining US truck and bus licences and the likely cost? Can anyone point me at schools or organisations i would need to be in contact with to gain these qualifications? Not sure if it makes any difference, but will be initially in Arizona.

Many thanks again.. lane: :confused2:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

raceman said:


> Hi again,
> 
> I currently hold UK vocational driving licences for heavy trucks and coaches (buses). I am lead to believe that they are not recognised is the US?
> 
> ...


Applying for a New Arizona Commercial Drivers License at DMV.org: The Unofficial DMV Guide

Truck Driving Schools Phoenix Arizona | CDL training |7 Day Training Program| Testing|Get Your Class A CDL| Truck Driver School


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing you need to be aware of: driving licenses are issued by the states in the US. There isn't a "national" license - so it is very relevant where you will be living. I think, too, that most states require you to be resident in the state before they will issue you a license of any sort. 

It's not that difficult to "prove" residence (usually you only need an address), but if you're going for Arizona, be aware that they have some pretty tough rules regarding immigration - and it's very likely they'll want to see your visa and/or other immigration documents before they'll allow you to apply for a driving license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

AZ requires two forms of ID to be presented at DMV. 

OP did not go into details on which visa he will use to come to AZ. Without SS# and appropriate visa it is highly unlikely that he will be admitted to a CDL school.


----------

